# SSD mit SATA2.0 betreiben



## Rolk (25. April 2012)

Hi,

ich will die nächsten Tage meine Lan Kiste neu aufsetzen und Vista gegen Win 7 ersetzen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich die Gelegenheit nutze und gleich noch eine SSD als Systemplatte einbaue. Allerdings steht nur SATA2.0 zur Verfügung.

Die beiden SSDs haben es mir momentan angetan:
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) in Festplatten: Solid State Drives (SSD) | heise online Preisvergleich
ADATA S510 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AS510S3-120GM-C) in Festplatten: Solid State Drives (SSD) | heise online Preisvergleich

Die Samsung hat in Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten und einen akzeptablen Preis, wärend die Adata zwar gute theoretische Leistungswerte hat und sehr günsig ist, in Praxistests aber schwächelt. Jetzt meine Frage:

Würde ich mit meinem SATA2.0 noch einen Unterschied zwischen der Adata und Samsung spüren und wie gross würde der Geschwindigkeitsverlust wegen SATA2.0 insgesamt ausfallen? Erfahrungswerte zu dem Thema wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Softy (25. April 2012)

Also ich habe meine Crucial m4 testhalber mal an SATA2 angeschlossen, und keinen Unterschied zu SATA3 gemerkt. Die SATA2 Schnittstelle limitiert dann zwar beim sequentiellen Lesen, aber das fällt nur in Benchmarks auf.

Ich würde Dir die Samsung SSD830 oder Corsair Performance Pro oder Crucial m4 empfehlen.


----------



## Supeq (25. April 2012)

Warum wird eigentlich Intel immer verschwiegen ? Vor allem die neue 330-Serie ist doch der Preis/Leistungsknaller schlechthin, und lässt die Crucials und Samsungs beim seqeuential write ganz alt aussehen. (Damit fällt der Unterschied auch nicht nur beim Benchen auf, Softy^^)

Intel 330 SSD 120GB 2.5 interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2012)

Also meint ihr ich hätte mit einer SSD wie der Samsung 830 oder Intel 330 trotz SATA2.0 Anschluss einen spürbaren Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber einer SSD wie der Adata S510?


----------



## Supeq (25. April 2012)

Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nicht, es ist nur so das die wenigsten User hier im Forum Erfahrung mit AData haben und somit keine Empfehlung aussprechen können (von wegen Langzeitverhalten, Support etc.).

Klar der Preis ist verlockend, aber mit den renomierten Marken (Samsung, Crucial, Intel) biste auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2012)

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen kleinere Brötchen zu backen um etwas Geld für den Hauptrechner zu sparen. Was haltet ihr von dieser SSD hier?

Intel SSD 330 Series 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SSDSC2CT060A3K5) in Festplatten: Solid State Drives (SSD) | heise online Preisvergleich

Kommt man mit 60GB als Systemplatte aus ohne ständig Verrenkungen wegen Platzmangels machen zu müssen? Wenn keine Spiele auf die SSD passen ist kein Beinbruch...


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Kommt man mit 60GB als Systemplatte aus ohne ständig Verrenkungen wegen Platzmangels machen zu müssen? Wenn keine Spiele auf die SSD passen ist kein Beinbruch...


 
Ohne Spiele reichen 60GB als Systempartition aus, da ist auch noch Platz für Programme. Ich habe bei mir um die 40-45GB belegt und da sind noch sehr große CAD/Videoprogramme dabei, Windows alleine hat mit 25-30GB genug.
Man kann dabei aber in erwägung ziehen, die Systemwiederherstellung auf einen Punkt zu begrenzen (dann hat sich Windows nicht nach 2,3 Monaten mit 20GB Wiederherstellungspunkten totgemüllt) und man kann bei Bedarf den Ruhezustand deaktivieren was zusätzlich die Größe des verbauten RAMs zusätzlich auf der SSD freigibt.


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt eine Crucial M4 128 GB für gesamt 94 € bestellt. Ich denke das ist ein guter Kompromiss was Leistung, Preis und Kapazität angeht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. April 2012)

Da haste garantiert nix falsch gemacht


----------

